# How many different levers?



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok so having seen a few posters with levers around I was wondering how many different makes and models of lever machines are owned by the forum members? A pic would be nice

I'll get the ball rolling with:-









Elektra Microcasa a leva









Arrarex Caravel


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have 2 Caravels and an L1


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There's loads of us with levers. L1 for me.

Others on this forum have a Bosco, various La Pavoni Europicolas and professionals. Didn't someone have an Izzo Pompei?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shady was getting a 2 group izzo after selling the his rocket


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Signorina Bosco


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I wondered when the bosco would appear !!!!!! Aren't intalian words ending in o masculine ? Therefore mr bosco ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Bosco, got to be the best lever ever, and made in Naples. Just stunning mate.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

She's definitely a lady mate unlike signor mythos who's a beast


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Like 666tyler, Elektra micro casa leva


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Simple, but effective. Gaggia G105.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the look of the tin man machines,and pull a great shot too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> Love the look of the tin man machines,and pull a great shot too


Great machines ! Rubbish band (bowie at his worst )


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

^ agreed  .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One of the best performing levers I have

View attachment 3195


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

very cool achille,bit of a pattern emerging here,all levers are coooooool,looooool


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

agreed and in patient careful hands they can be spectacular, i am currently using this with the DSOL beans and am getting fab results.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Lovely machine and one that generates positive reviews. Spotted one in good shape a month or two go and assumed it would fetch silly money. Could have kicked myself when I saw what it went for.


----------

